# LODZ | Projects & Construction



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Lodz (Łódź)* is the third largest city in Poland. Located in the central part of the country, it had a population of 742,387 in December 2009.


















Wikipedia

Łódź in fact was created as an industrial city (population grew as much as from 5000 to 600000 in just over 100 years since the second quarter of XIX - 3rd fastest in the world) and was till the year 1990 when economical and political changes resulted in total downfall of our industry. Thousands of people lost their jobs and didn't have a chance to find another. The battle for the city begin (and the government didn't help). Now, after more than 20 years we are still losing the race with other big polish cities in terms of wealth and quality of life, but prospects are getting better and better - mosty due to UE's funds, our strong college base and pretty cheap labour. 

Łódź looks like a miniature of NYC or Boston - pretty similar street pattern, tenements everywhere.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475677


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*



*New City Centre*

Masterplan Project:


















by stefbra










Webcam (NCC, tunnel and station): http://www.dworzec.lodz.pl/pl/stream



*U/C*


*Underground, multimodal railway station Łódź Fabryczna [part of the New City Centre]*


Before demolition:









http://zolilodz.blogspot.com/2011/09/odz-fabryczna.html

Same place now:









by RDG!


Will be:


































































*Underground railway tunnel [part of the New City Centre]*











This tunnel will connect our biggest station (new Fabryczna) with second biggest Kaliska and function as a metro too. That's why Fabryczna is going under the ground and that is why we had to demolish historical building.
Project is in preparation.



*U/C*


*Old power station adaptation for cultutal and educational purposes* [part of the New City Centre]


EC1 Wschód (east):




















EC1 Zachód (west):





























Recent pics:









karol.ldz



























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374655962636930.1073741849.325660540869806&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...826.1073741827.325660540869806&type=1&theater


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Łódź Widzew railway station*


Will be 




















Recent pics:


















by kozaist


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Central tram station with E/W tram line*


Will be:






































Recent pic:









by karol.ldz

Works have just started.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Synergia Business Centre*


Will be:











Recent pics:


















by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Ericpol headquarters*


Will be:




















Recent pics:


















by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*'Sukcesja' shopping centre*


Will be:




















Recent pic:









by coach_lodz


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*'Panoramika' apartment building*


Will be:











Recent pic:









by Eyk88


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*SGI Barciński Lofts*


Will be:





























Recent pics




































by karol.ldz


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Tobaco Park Lofts*


Will be:




















Recent pics:



























naszemiasto.pl


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*SGI 'Sokołówka' apartment buildings*


Will be:




















Recent pics:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Wierzbowa apartments building*


Will be:











Recent pics:


















by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Korczak Chilidren Hospital modernization*


Will be:



















And [big!]: http://a-ronet.pl/!konkursy/2009-09-21_lodz_szpital/1431/p4.jpg
http://a-ronet.pl/!konkursy/2009-09-21_lodz_szpital/1431/p3.jpg


Recent pics:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Księży Młyn industrial neighbourhood urban renewal*


Will be:






































Recent pics:


















by karol.ldz









by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*ART Incubator* [old factory renewal]


Will be:




















Recent pics:


















naszemiasto.pl


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*University of Łódź Filology building*


Will be:




















Recen pics:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C*


*Technical University of Łódź physics institute*


Will be:




















Recent pic:









by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Regional Centre of Culture, Education and Documentation of Music*


Will be:




















Recent pic:









by jaceq


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This city's going through a real transformation. With the restorations of old buildings and modern structures going up, it must be exciting.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, Lodz has some beautiful architecture! The sleek modern beauties and the amazing factory restorations really give the city a diverse character. :cheers:

Also, I can't believe they are building on top of that neighbouring building (Synergia Business Centre). Is it owned by the same people?


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Hotel Ambasador II *****


Will be:











Recent photos:



kukuss said:


> 06.08.2014


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Primulator headquarters*


Will be:











Recent photo:



gargul said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
BioNanoPark+
*


Will be:











Recent photo:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Environmental Protection and Water Management headquarters
*


Will be:











Recent photoL



Koofra said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Ilumino Apartments
*


Will be:











Recent photo:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Student dormitories
*


Will be:




















Recent photo:



kukuss said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Police Station I
*


Will be:











Recent photo:


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Radiostacja Home Apartments
*


Will be:











Recent photo:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Radiostacja Apartments
*


Will be:











Recent photo:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Milionowa Residence
*


Will be:











Recent photo:



kukuss said:


>


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Manufaktura car park
*


Will be:











Recent photo:



kukuss said:


> 17.08.2014


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*U/C
*
*
Gdańska 125 offices
*


Will be:











Recent photo:









by kukuss


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have time for regular updates, so I'm just gonna post a list of investments *U/C*:

*Nowe Centrum Łodzi​*
1. NCŁ - Łódź Fabryczna + drogi wokół + część tunelu:



























https://www.facebook.com/Nowe-Centrum-Łodzi-operacja-na-otwartym-mieście-246480012051512/?fref=ts



























by MiBac



2. NCŁ - EC1 Zachód (faza wyposażania):







































3. NCŁ - biurowiec Nowa Fabryczna/SKANSKA:




















4. NCŁ - siedziba mBanku/Budomal:




















5. NCŁ - modernizacja wieżowca Textilimpexu:




















6. NCŁ - podwórzec miejski na Traugutta, właśnie kończą:

Przed:











Po:




































by MiBac


6.2 Podwórzec miejski na Piramowicza:

Przed:











Jest:









by scartout

Będzie:














*Biurowce*​
7. Biurowiec Comarch:


















by mari00


8. Biurowiec Agraf:


















by MiBac


9. Biurowiec G-House/SKANSKA:


















by kukuss


10. Biurowiec Symetris/Echo:


















by TermO


11. Biurowiec HammerMED III:


















by Pablitolero





*Mieszkania​*
12. Tobaco Park, budowa kilku plomb i remont kamienic między nowymi budynkami widocznych na fotkach:















































13. Apartamentowiec Gdańska 141:




















14. Art Modern - osiedle:





























15. Ilumino - etap I:




















16. Salomon Barciński Park - etap V:


















by SpikeJ


17. Narutowicza Residence, etap I




















18. Mieszkania/Biura 6 Sierpnia/Lipowa, bez wizki:









by kukuss


19. Mieszkania 6 Sierpnia/Żeromskiego:











20. Skłodowskiej-Curie 26 :




















Oprócz tego multum innych mniejszych i większych osiedli, bloczków i kamienic o których nawet nie warto wspominać.





*Inne​*
21. Akademickie Centrum Sportowo-Dydaktyczne PŁ z basenem olimpijskim:


















by kemot92


23. Hotel B&B przy Kościuszki:


















by MiBac


24. Hotel Ambasador ****






































23. Przychodnia weterynaryjna na placu Kościelnym na Starym Mieście:




















25. Stadion Widzewa:


















by Karol.ldz


26. CH Sukcesja, wykończeniówka:




















27. Rozbudowa linii tramwajowej na trasie W-Z - Dworzec Tramwajowy Centrum (stajnia dla jednorożców ):









by Mibac


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ I am impressed


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

ditto, Lodz is transforming into a butterfly very rapidly and this is just the beginning...over the next 5 years, it will change much more than it has over the last 10. Can't wait to visit again. I wish Camerimage or some other kind of Film Festival would make its home there, it really deserves to be a centre of film culture.


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Some new projects and updates:










*Brama Miasta - City Gate*






































Hampton by Hilton





















Ogrodowa Office






























Nowa Fabryczna





















mBank





















Teal Office





















Recently opened:

*New Fabryczna Station*


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

wow Very impressed. Looks like one of the Chinese megaprojects


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Recent update:



MiBac said:


> Czas na *Łódź*
> 
> *Brama Miasta* - projekt Medusa Group - budynki biurowe o powierzchni 40000 mkw tuż obok dworca Łódź Fabryczna w Nowym Centrum Łodzi. Na elewacjach zewnętrznych znajdzie się corten i czarne płyty a od środka kompleksu szkło.
> 
> ...


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

City Gate



lenin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/lodzpl/photos/?ref=page_internal





lenin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1359080490924388/





archysquito said:


> źródło: FB Łódź
> ARCHITEKT WNĘTRZ ŁÓDŹ
> www.optionstudio.pl​


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*City Gate* - completed











































Biurowiec Brama Miasta Łódź - inwestycja Skanska Property Poland


Łódzki zespół budynków biurowych w dzielnicy Śródmieście przy ulicy Kilińskiego. Konstrukcja zabudowy Brama Miasta rozpoczęła się w drugim kwartale 2017 i dobiegł...




www.urbanity.pl





*Hampton by Hilton* - completed















Hi Piotrkowska 155 Łódź Piotrkowska 155 - inwestycja Master Management Group


Łódzki wysokościowiec, stoi wzdłuż ulicy Piotrkowskiej 155. Funkcjonuje równiez pod nazwą Hampton by Hilton Łódź City Center. Budowa obiektu rozpoczęła się w czer...




www.urbanity.pl































[Łódź ●] Hotel Hampton by Hilton i biurowiec Piotrkowska...


Bardzo cieszy, że tak ładnie ogarniają przestrzeń dookoła. To się na taką skalę zdarza chyba pierwszy raz w Łodzi :) Martwi, że w okolicy żadnego nowego wysokościowca już nie będzie (przynajmniej za tej władzy) :(




www.skyscrapercity.com















source: [Łódź ●] Hotel Hampton by Hilton i biurowiec Piotrkowska...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum:



zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje infrastrukturalne
> 
> Tunel kolejowy łączący dworce Łódź Fabryczna i Łódź Kaliska*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje infrastrukturalne
> 
> Tunel kolejowy łączący dworce Łódź Fabryczna i Łódź Kaliska*
> 
> ...





zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje biurowe
> 
> Hi Piotrkowska*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje mixed-use
> 
> Fuzja Łódź*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje w przestrzenie publiczne
> 
> Park im. Moniuszki*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje akademickie
> 
> Instytut Psychologii Uniwersytetu Łódzkiego*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - inwestycje mieszkaniowe
> 
> Drewnowska Atal*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

zasina said:


> *Łódź - pozostałe inwestycje
> 
> Orientarium (Zoo)*
> 
> ...


----------



## petjuh (Apr 22, 2006)

I visited Lodz two weeks ago on my trip trough Poland. Inspiring and interesting city


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*New midrise planned in the center of Łódź:*

Name:* Golden Tower*
Location:* Piotrkowska 154*
Height: *72m*
Floors: *23*
Use: *Residential*
Architect: *Design Lab Group*

























































[Łódź ●] Golden Tower [zagadnienia prawne, koncepcje...


Co powiecie na nowy wątek? Epopeja zdaje sie powoli uprawdopodabniać - miejsce i adres TOPOWE - Łódź - piękna ulica Piotrkowska ścisłe centrum Łodzi - ostatnie wizualizacje warte upamiętnienia. Jeśli będziecie przeciw dajcie znać - @MiBac usunie wątek. Za gazetką UMŁ: Nowy wieżowiec w...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

SoboleuS said:


> *New midrise planned in the center of Łódź:*
> 
> Name:* Golden Tower*
> Location:* Piotrkowska 154*
> ...


Preparation works for this building have started:



























[Łódź ●] Golden Tower [zagadnienia prawne, koncepcje...


Dokładnie, dla mnie to jakaś egzotyka żeby burmistrz przyjeżdżał na świętowanie prywatnej inwestycji. Najpierw robią łaskę (użyłem ładniejszego słowa) deweloperowi ze sprzedażą działki po tańszej cenie a potem przyjeżdżają świętować właściwie co (?). Tak, też chcę ładnego budynku w tym miejscu...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Another planned midrise in the city center: *Piotrkowska Point*

Location: *Piotrkowska 166/168*
Height: *72m*
Floors: *23*
Use: *Residential*
Architect: *Design Lab Group



































*
























Piotrkowska Point Łódź Piotrkowska 166/168 - inwestycja OPG Property Professionals


Wysokościowiec Piotrkowska Point ma być położony w stolicy województwa łódzkiego przy Piotrkowskiej 166/168. Inwestorem projektu jest firma OPG Property Profess...




www.urbanity.pl


----------

